# Need Help Identifying a Small Tree



## TonyF (Aug 13, 2012)

Can someone take a look at the attached picture and see if you can identify the 3 smaller trees in the foreground here? I can't seem to nail it down by my searchings.
Thanks!

View attachment 248402


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 14, 2012)

Too far away to tell. Butchered Cherry trees? Japanese maples maybe?


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Aug 19, 2012)

Privet


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 19, 2012)

I say take a few closer pictures they are nice . Takes repeated hacking to get a tree that tight


----------



## Polish Sawsage (Sep 1, 2012)

*Hmmmmmm.......*

Looks like an ornamental, but looks like it was sheared not hand pruned. Maybe a closer pic of the leaves if you can?


----------



## Raintree (Sep 2, 2012)

Crabs.


----------



## TonyF (Sep 2, 2012)

I was able to contact the company where these trees are. These are crab apples that are sheared 4 times a year to keep a rounded top like that. 
Thanks for the help everyone, it turns out you were all pretty accurate even with these low quality photos.


----------

